# Looking for females in Virginia



## Tao.and.Laughter (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi there! I'm looking for two to four females in Virginia - I'm in Richmond myself, but I'm willing to do a little driving


----------



## Terjan (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi! Here is a recently updated list of rat breeders. It's an extensive list, but there are a few listed for Virginia. I, myself, am in Virginia also. I live in the Hampton Roads area. 

Rat Breeders


----------



## Adalii (Aug 18, 2012)

I actually made a post here on Rat Forum. I have three wonderful little ladies all of different ages if you're interested


----------

